# Moving to Mallorca (Palma) August 2013



## JoJo_22 (May 5, 2013)

Hi, 
My partner and I are planning to move to Palma this August but we need advice on what we need to do to make the move smooth. We would like to rent an apartment in Palma (as I have been offered a job in the centre of Palma) but we have a small dog who we will be bringing along with us. 
Please can we have any advice on who to rent from? How to travel from the UK to Palma with a dog? Also the cost of bills etc? 
This is an exciting opportunity in our lives, but we are slightly scared and confused on what we need to do to make this move a success .
Any guidance would be much appreciated :clap2:

Thanks 

Jo


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Dog first! 
When travelling to or returning to the UK from another EU or non-EU listed country your pet needs:
a microchip, a rabies vaccination (make sure your pet is microchipped first or the vaccination won’t count), a pet passport or official third country veterinary certificate and tapeworm treatment.
You can fly the dog out or bring out with you in a car. Watch the flight costs as most UK based airlines use a third party for 'cargo' provision so check this aspect before you book your own seats as costs vary significantly between the various airlines. You must also use an authorised carrier and an approved route. 
Apartment rules are your starting point as many apartments out here have a clause stating no dogs and you may have to move slightly out of Palma to get the right place. Personally I would get a cheap flight out soon and have a general look around so that you can get a feel of the place as Palma is quite a big place and you really have to sort out which 'suburb' you want to reside in. Have friends who live in Palma (I'm 45 mins away so no real help re exactly where to look) so if you have a few alternatives post again and I can give you their thoughts.


----------



## alinasava (May 8, 2013)

Hello,

I am in the same situation, i need to know how can i move to Mallorca with my fiance. We want to start a business there and live legal and happy 
If you finde some infos about registration as residence, house/apartment rent etc please share this with me too.
Good luck!
Hugs!!


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Umm...can you take me with you? I'll be nice and quiet. I'll even sleep in the closet! You won't even notice me.

Try Fotocasa.es for rentals?


----------



## JoJo_22 (May 5, 2013)

111KAB said:


> Dog first!
> When travelling to or returning to the UK from another EU or non-EU listed country your pet needs:
> a microchip, a rabies vaccination (make sure your pet is microchipped first or the vaccination won&#146;t count), a pet passport or official third country veterinary certificate and tapeworm treatment.
> You can fly the dog out or bring out with you in a car. Watch the flight costs as most UK based airlines use a third party for 'cargo' provision so check this aspect before you book your own seats as costs vary significantly between the various airlines. You must also use an authorised carrier and an approved route.
> Apartment rules are your starting point as many apartments out here have a clause stating no dogs and you may have to move slightly out of Palma to get the right place. Personally I would get a cheap flight out soon and have a general look around so that you can get a feel of the place as Palma is quite a big place and you really have to sort out which 'suburb' you want to reside in. Have friends who live in Palma (I'm 45 mins away so no real help re exactly where to look) so if you have a few alternatives post again and I can give you their thoughts.


Thanks for your help this has given us a lot to consider plus we have now visited the vets to ask more details about Mylo the Dog and what he needs. 
Once we have found areas we are interested in living in I will let you know so you can inform us whether it is a nice area to live.
This is a lot easier having people to talk to about it who know what they are talking about. 
MASSIVE thank you for your help  x x


----------



## JoJo_22 (May 5, 2013)

alinasava said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in the same situation, i need to know how can i move to Mallorca with my fiance. We want to start a business there and live legal and happy
> If you finde some infos about registration as residence, house/apartment rent etc please share this with me too.
> ...


Of course I will, we need to keep each other informed of why we find out.  where are you thinking of moving to? When are you thinking of moving out there?x x


----------

